# Sesame Street nano tank



## rasetsu (Oct 11, 2007)

Wife's new desk companion. $9 at Petco! Cookie Monster and gravel was extra. 2.5 gallons. Will serve as hospital tank and maybe shrimp tank.


----------



## honor (Apr 8, 2008)

lol, quite colorful.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

all I can say is "wow, you paid money for that?"


----------



## rasetsu (Oct 11, 2007)

fshfanatic said:


> all I can say is "wow, you paid money for that?"


It came with a pretty nice mini Fluval style filter with a spray bar attachment. That alone is worth the $9.


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

rasetsu said:


> Will serves as hospital tank and maybe shrimp tank.


Did you name the tank Will ?!?!


----------



## rasetsu (Oct 11, 2007)

ColeMan said:


> Did you name the tank Will ?!?!


Typo fixed. Thanks, smarty!


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

rasetsu said:


> It came with a pretty nice mini Fluval style filter with a spray bar attachment. That alone is worth the $9.


So, how much could you have saved by just buying the filter?


----------



## rasetsu (Oct 11, 2007)

fshfanatic said:


> So, how much could you have saved by just buying the filter?


I've never seen the mini filter by itself before. Closest thing is this http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+3632&pcatid=3632 My wife wanted this "tank" to put on her desk. It's a hobby. It's okay to have a little fun with stupid stuff like this from time to time.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I am so jerking your chain..


----------



## rasetsu (Oct 11, 2007)

fshfanatic said:


> I am so jerking your chain..


I figured you were. Gotta have a sense of humor. 

This thing was originally marked at $38! :eek5: No suprise that it got marked down to $9 on clearance. Like I said, I can always use the cool mini filter it came with. Plucked some wisteria and some snails from my 75 gallon to cycle.


----------



## tom91970 (Dec 31, 2007)

How can anyone go wrong with blue and green gravel? roud:


----------



## rasetsu (Oct 11, 2007)

tom91970 said:


> How can anyone go wrong with blue and green gravel? roud:


I was rather proud that I found a bag of matching gravel colors.


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Whats the meter on the bottom of the tank with the days of the week?


----------



## jflng (Apr 5, 2007)

Haha, that's hilarious. I should get one of these for my daughter.

Amano would be proud.


----------



## theinjected1 (Mar 8, 2007)

OMG! Between that, the "neon rocks" tank, and others I have seen, I thing that we all need to take a walk back in time. Dig out the old 10 gal. collecting dust, fill it with clown barf, Get the treasure chest dancing, let goofy do his scuba, AND POST THE PICS!!! If it aint plastic, it aint allowed. Well, maybe a few fish, as long as they are wrong for the aquarium LOL.


----------



## denrama (Nov 2, 2007)

Scariest nano I have ever seen! :icon_cool


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

My mom wants that tank because of our 3 year old nephew lol.


----------



## sea-horsea (Apr 4, 2008)

thats evil...you invested a tank like that so hoping wife will leave you alone on your current and future tanks...I see wut you are doing man...been there and done it......now I am actually trying it too


----------



## jelisoner (Mar 27, 2008)

my wife brought home a scuba earnie that she got on clearance at petco and wondered why i wouldn't put it in my tank


----------



## rasetsu (Oct 11, 2007)

FrostyNYC said:


> Whats the meter on the bottom of the tank with the days of the week?


It's for kiddies to keep track of feeding so they don't overfeed.


----------



## rasetsu (Oct 11, 2007)

jelisoner said:


> my wife brought home a scuba earnie that she got on clearance at petco and wondered why i wouldn't put it in my tank


Yep, wife saw the Cookie Monster bubbler and wanted me to put that in my tank and I said "NO!" so I just got her this so she can have her Cookie Monster.


----------



## StevenLeeds (Oct 9, 2007)

Funny. I go to Petco all the time with my kids for filter pads and stuff. They're 3 and 6 years old. I've just been waiting for the price to come down because they don't seem to selling well. They bug me everytime we go in there. I know eventually one will make it's way into the house...


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

Wow!!! That is just amazing to see compaired to many planted tanks I have seen here and other sites. But I don't see a ceramic No Fishin' sign!!!

Actually I prefer the Sponge Bob Square Pants theme with Squidward.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

aquaphish said:


> Wow!!! That is just amazing to see compaired to many planted tanks I have seen here and other sites. But I don't see a ceramic No Fishin' sign!!!


Thats because he was sticking to the SS theme.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

rasetsu said:


> It's for kiddies to keep track of feeding so they don't overfeed.


I'd write "micro" and "macro" on the alternating days. You _are_ going to Ei dose that thing, right?:hihi:


----------



## rasetsu (Oct 11, 2007)

fshfanatic said:


> Thats because he was sticking to the SS theme.


That's right. It would be absolutely wrong to stick a generic "No Fishing" sign in there.


----------



## destructivist (Jan 1, 2008)

The tank is just crying out for some Endlers live bearers it would be so bright that you would need  sunglasses to look at it.


----------



## Fishy_Fun (Feb 9, 2008)

my local petco has this too.i might have to buy it if its on clearence because that a neat filter you got with the tank


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

fshfanatic said:


> all I can say is "wow, you paid money for that?"


lol I was thinking the same thing.

I have to say, I've laughed more reading this thread than any other probably :hihi:

You know the real reason the cookie monster is on clearance right? Its the Veggy monster now.

-Andrew


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

A Hill said:


> lol I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> I have to say, I've laughed more reading this thread than any other probably :hihi:
> 
> ...


What? He decided eating butter was taboo? Other than that the ingredients are veggy. You lost me.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

fshfanatic said:


> What? He decided eating butter was taboo? Other than that the ingredients are veggy. You lost me.


Apparently, its with that whole healthy foods push. 

Sad.
-Andrew


----------



## jflng (Apr 5, 2007)

sea-horsea said:


> thats evil...you invested a tank like that so hoping wife will leave you alone on your current and future tanks...I see wut you are doing man...been there and done it......now I am actually trying it too





jelisoner said:


> my wife brought home a scuba earnie that she got on clearance at petco and wondered why i wouldn't put it in my tank





rasetsu said:


> Yep, wife saw the Cookie Monster bubbler and wanted me to put that in my tank and I said "NO!" so I just got her this so she can have her Cookie Monster.


Wow, my wife sure gets around. This is all very typical behavior for her. The only reasonable explanation is that she is married to all of us.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Did you miss the press release? Apparently, cookie monster now says that cookies are a "sometimes" food. I'm sure someone was waiting to sue cookie monster for making them fat.

Has anyone thought of incorporating plastic toys or decorations into a real planted tank? Certainly a departure from a normal one, but Oliver Knott has done it:

http://www.pbase.com/plantella/image/91734326
http://www.pbase.com/plantella/image/89714673
http://www.pbase.com/plantella/image/71041448 (believe it or not, that's UG growing there)
http://www.pbase.com/plantella/image/92565522
http://www.pbase.com/plantella/image/60710470

Not something I would necessarily want in my living room, but as a fun side project, sure


----------



## Fishy_Fun (Feb 9, 2008)

i love all of them except for the last one


----------

